

Choosing a new python based blog engine - pydanny
http://pydanny.com/choosing-a-new-python-based-blog-engine.html

======
splatterdash
There's actually a slew of Python blogging engines out there. I was using
Blogofile myself, until I decided to write my own out of desire to use Jinja2
and to have more flexibility. It's available here:
<http://github.com/bow/volt>

It's still pretty new, I haven't got around to writing a proper documentation.
But if you're curious, you can try the latest development version :).

------
0k1n
If like me you're after fine-grained control on the features, you might be
interested by using Flask and Flask-Frozen to build your own static
blog/website generator [https://nicolas.perriault.net/code/2012/dead-easy-yet-
powerf...](https://nicolas.perriault.net/code/2012/dead-easy-yet-powerful-
static-website-generator-with-flask/)

------
koenbok
I made Cactus as a simple Jekyll Python/Django alternative. Using it for a
blog is fairly easy, but I didn't get around to making an example for it yet:
<https://github.com/koenbok/Cactus>

------
akavlie
Anyone else have thoughts on the various Python blogging options? I've been
shopping for one lately myself. Leaning toward Pelican (Pydanny's choice, and
Kenneth Reitz's as well), but willing to entertain other options.

~~~
switch33
Web2py, web2py instant admin,web2py instant press

